# Update on Clipper



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

This one's for YOU, Altgirl35!!! You gave him the 2nd chance he needed and now, you can see for yourself, that he's making the most of it!!! http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=900

For those of you who don't remember Clipper's story ....http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/canker-misaligned-beak-baby-needs-a-home-35875.html

Yep, he (?) is one happy bird!!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

awww, there's my little shoulder buddy, what a sweet boy/girl, that first pic looks like he's smiling 
again thank you for giving him a happy home


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

He's still VERY much a shoulder buddy!!! He lands on my back as soon as I lean over to get the feed - morning and evening! As I scoop the feed, he moves up to my shoulder and, sometimes, sits there and waits like a good bird but, most of the time, pecks at my hair until HIS/HER food comes. If I fill his dish first, he moves right over to it and I'm history. Other times, I'll fill the other feeders first and he is instantly on top of my head, flapping his wings, DEMANDING his food!! But - he does still love being on a shoulder - and seems to know (and enjoy) that it makes the other birds kinda nuts!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

YAY Pigeon-Talk Team! Another great save, great story, and wonderful ending for a pigeon!

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

when i was in the rehab room cleaning and feeding everybody, he would ride and ride my shoulder, he got really good at it, with me going up and down side to side, he would be a great surfer


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

That is such an awesome story. Clipper is so gorgeous! What a fighter! It never ceases to amaze me what animals can go through!


----------

